# Netflix capable HDTV Tuner Card?



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, checking on moving up from my 1993 Pana VCR!!! I'm looking at building a dedicated HTPC and of course wondering if a netflix/streaming card is in the works for release sometime soon (late 2010). Otherwise, is the Hauppauge dual tuner what I'd want to go with to be able to record/watch HDTV from OTA channels now (we don't have cable, etc) and possibly cable in the future? 

I haven't really used streaming sites such as hulu, etc yet, but I think that those have improved to where we could watch episodes from them on our big screen, if the card would handle that as well. Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're really talking apples and oranges here. If you have a computer whose web-browser supports Microsoft Silverlight and has a modern processor, it will play netflix. You'll need a graphics card that will output via hdmi and you'll be set. A tuner card tunes in tv channels, which netflix is not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! Never heard of silverlight before...Alright, I'll check on getting that.

As far as hdtv recording from OTA and being capable of recording cable also in HD, is there a card or couple of cards that are head and shoulders above the rest that anyone would recommend? Or any that are in the pipeline to release that will be exemplary/worth waiting for/worth paying premium for? , I guess I'd be happy if I could work it without too much trouble :dumbcrazy:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Recording cable in HD requires that you have a set-top box that outputs in component video and a tuner card (like the Hauppauge HD PVR) that record component. You could also use a tuner that accepts cable cards, but I'm not sure if those are on the market yet.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1850, it will allow you to record analog cable, OTA digital HD (1080i) and Cable HD (1080i) provided the cable channel is clear QAM otherwise you would need a set top box like Marshall said. ATI supports cableCARD but I'm not sure if any of the manufacturers have one on the market yet.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Mark, does that model have dual tuner capability (record two, or watch one and record another) as well as have 5.1 audio (forgot about asking that)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, it does have dual tuners but, one is analog and one is digital. So while you can record two programs or record one and watch one, you cannot record two HD programs at the same time.

It does support 5.1;
1: When using ATSC/QAM Tuner for OTA TV broadcasts or Cable if the broadcast is 5.1.
2: Your computer has a 5.1 capable sound card or on-board 5.1 audio


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like I'm a bit confused about these cards as I haven't seen any with component out nor hdmi or optical connections. Do you just connect your antenna or cable box via coax to the card, then use your motherboard's video and audio out? I have a newer motherboard (being sent in under warranty) that has hdmi, but I need to send the signal via another connection to my receiver/tv. The motherboard has another connection, dvi (I think) that normally connects to a monitor. Can I somehow use that to connect to the tv end via component connection to retain 1080i? I believe the hdmi must pass the video and audio concurrently, so that connection won't do me any good. 

Also, what if your motherboard (or soundcard) has the small 1/8" jacks for each ch out(5.1)? I've never seen cables to connect those:scratch: Do I have to use a computer that has optical or coax out to the receiver then?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

ironglen said:


> Do you just connect your antenna or cable box via coax to the card, then use your motherboard's video and audio out?


Yes. The tuner card handles input only. Use your Vid and soundcard for output (some vid cards will send audio over HDMI as well. A DVI to HDMI dongle can help if your TV only has DVI, but DVI is video only, you will need to run a separate connection for audio.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I'm getting a better handle on this- so I can make an informed purchase.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I've got a gift card to a 'big box store' and they're limited in their products, but they have this
Any comments on the features that I might be missing? I looked on the hauppauge site, but it's not there. I want to be sure that I can get dolby surround sound for the OTA tv broadcasts on whatever card I get. On the hauppauge site, other models (both higher and lower # models) have ATSC digital sound and dbx-tv for audio. I don't know what those are.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Glen,
Your link does not work for me. Can you post the tuner card info? (Brand, model number).


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

nova said:


> Glen,
> Your link does not work for me. Can you post the tuner card info? (Brand, model number).


Sure, its a hauppauge 1199 wintv hvr-1660

I looked on the manu. site and it is under the model 1660, but they appear to package several versions of each model. It is a dual tuner, but it cannot record two channels at once. It has an ir receiver/blaster which I suppose allows an 'eye' to be used with the tuner/computer out of sight. I'll have to check if my harmony will work with it.

Seems like reviews are mixed, with some recommending using different software with these devices than the supplied ones.

I think it will suit my needs, and with a gift card, it is priced right for me.


----------

